# Favoured Smoking Accessories



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok chaps, this may be a relatively "non politically correct" thread but so what, I think many of us hark back to a time when men (and the fairer sex) wore hats and smoked whatever they damn well pleased ! And after all, accessories are a pillar of the well rounded wardrobe.
I carry a silver Dunhill "Unique" lighter, a Zikar X1 cutter and a vintage calf 2 cigar finger style case. I also have a Dupont Ligne 2 lighter for dress use and a Dunhill calf compendium for trips away.
Do those of you who love the leaf have any favoured makers, do we find it a pain to cart all this gear around or is it a part of our accessories wardrobe in the same way as say a money clip or pen ?

"I am prepared to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the great ordeal of meeting me is another matter."
Sir Winston Churchill, on the eve of his 75th birthday


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

I am a man of simple tastes: an Ashton cigar, a wooden match, a glass of passito, a roaring fire, and Wagner.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

JLPWCXIII: Don't taunt me man ! I'm sitting within sight of my humdor, I can practically hear the Cohiba's calling me !  So so weak. lol

"I am prepared to meet my Maker. Whether my Maker is prepared for the great ordeal of meeting me is another matter."
Sir Winston Churchill, on the eve of his 75th birthday


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Favoured smoking accessories? 1) a steady supply of single malt or G&Ts, 2) good conversation and 3) a beautiful woman at my side


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

....hmmmm...well, I guess that depends on wheather I'm in a ciggy mood or a stogey mood...

Cigarettes-A pack of Dunhill Reds, my trusty DuPont-esque Corona (heavy duty workhorse of a lighter), either a nice cocktail or (if I'm at work) a mineral water or a diet coke, and of course, a pack of Orbit Sweetmint...

Cigars-A nice box of Fuente Fuente Opus X cigars in the "Fuente Fuente" size, or a box of Padron 1926 Maduros in the "#1" size...nice Xikar X1 in burgundy or my X2 in titanium...DuPont X-tend...ashtrays in either fun ceramic designs, or elegant crystal...a nice libation or a big bottle of Pellegrino or a cup of coffee...and once again, the Orbit...

...either way, good conversation always enhances the experiance...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## jklu (May 22, 2005)

I carry a Dunhill cigarette holder, a Dunhill hard cigarette case, and a self-painted Zippo. Cigarettes are hand-rolled with a Turkish blend or a Perique blend, more often the former. Vintage porcelain Cartier ashtray.

I smoke cigars more rarely, but keep them in a 10 count Dunhill humidor. A silver scissor cutter, a Dunhill lighter, and 2 cigar leather case round out the collection. Obviously, I'm a fan of Dunhill accessories.

EDIT: Oh, and a hookah, too.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

a bong

(Okay, it's been awhile since college and I've reformed.) 

I'm allergic to tobacco and can't do it.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Old Brompton_
> 
> Favoured smoking accessories? 1) a steady supply of single malt or G&Ts, 2) good conversation and 3) a beautiful woman at my side


Close (but no cigar?)
1) A nice cold pint of Carling, 2) a quiet, comfortable pub with intelligent conversation, 3) a beautiful...ahh...well, we all know where I'm going with that... [:I]


Rarely, rarely, comest thou,
Spirit of Delight!
Wherefore hast thou left me now
Many a day and night?
Many a weary night and day
'Tis since thou art fled away.

Percy Bysshe Shelley: _Song_​


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Beautiful one-of-a-kind pipe tobacco tampers. Pipe smokers check out Greg Pease's website for all things great about pipes and pipe tobacco.

Joe


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> I am a man of simple tastes: an Ashton cigar, a wooden match, a glass of passito, a roaring fire, and Wagner.


Wagner? Perhaps the 3rd act of _Walkure_ with the Magic Fire Music? Or maybe the 1st act of _Parsifal_? Surely a thinking man's act and quite conducive to a leasurely cigar.

Myself, a cigarette is always required in the 2nd act of _Gotterdammerung_ during Gunther's supposed "marriage". Such super-charged music could almost upstage the "Immolation Scene" two hours later.


Rarely, rarely, comest thou,
Spirit of Delight!
Wherefore hast thou left me now
Many a day and night?
Many a weary night and day
'Tis since thou art fled away.

Percy Bysshe Shelley: _Song_​


----------



## Hugh Morrison (May 24, 2005)

Can there be such a thing as a nice pint of Carling? [xx(]

I smoke a pipe, and have a fondness for all kinds of paraphenalia. I don't spend huge amounts on pipes but have a few good low-end ones like a Savinelli Roma with lucite stem, and a meerschaum lined Carey Magic Inch, I've got a leather tobacco pouch, poking stick, art deco pipe rack, etc.

I favour slightly aromatic English tobaccos but am currently smoking an American blend called Country Doctor.

'The casual idea is the triumph of misguided egalitarianism. By playing to the desire to seem non-judgmental, the Slob has succeeded in forcing his tastes on the world at large (because to object to inappropriate dress would be judgmental)'- Patrick07690


----------



## mokita (Feb 9, 2006)

Favoured Smoking Accessories:


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mokita_
> 
> Favoured Smoking Accessories:


Smoking one here and there isn't as bad for you as many things are. That's actually a fact. All the studies you see which talk about cigarettes/cigars killing people are people who are smoking daily and smoking heavily.

Didn't meant to get all riled up, but if you don't like the discussion, don't post.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Every time there is a smoking topic on the board someone always registers his anti-smoking viewpoint. Comes with the territory. (For the record, I smoke the occasional cigar )


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

I have a vintage 1930s Cartier sterling lighter, a French mother of pearl/rose gold cigarette holder, and a 1950s cut crystal ashtray.

Cigarettes are Dimitrino & Co Shepheard's Hotel.

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mokita_
> 
> Favoured Smoking Accessories:


Are you planning to go to the hot place when you're in one?


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Louis M_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even Princess Margaret who smoked three packs a day lived to quite an old age.

Granted, somethings have to do with genetics but the fact stands.

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

When I was a smoker (Gitanes), my doctor told me that smoking got dangerous when you'd smoked the equivalent of 20 cigarettes a day for ten years. When I reached that count (which was after about 15 years smoking) I gave up. This means that if I'd kept my consumption down to say 5 cigarettes a day on average I could still be safely smoking today. I loved smoking, but my consumption got unreasonable.


----------



## Hugh Morrison (May 24, 2005)

What was Mokita's picture - it doesn't show on my screen. Presumably it was something like an oxygen tent? 

It always cracks me up how you can never have a conversation about smoking without someone getting on a high horse. I suppose it's just one of those subjects that riles people, like discussing the monarchy or fox hunting...

Anyway, back to OT, is anyone familiar with a brand of cigars made by Agio called 'Meerharis'? They are about the only 'cheap' cigar I can stomach - the ones in the purple package are particularly pleasant and aromatic.

'The casual idea is the triumph of misguided egalitarianism. By playing to the desire to seem non-judgmental, the Slob has succeeded in forcing his tastes on the world at large (because to object to inappropriate dress would be judgmental)'- Patrick07690


----------



## Hugh Morrison (May 24, 2005)

Haha, just seen the pic of the coffin! 

I hate to break it to all the non-smokers, but you're more than likely to end up in one of those yourself!

I just hope it's a 'trad' coffin...

'The casual idea is the triumph of misguided egalitarianism. By playing to the desire to seem non-judgmental, the Slob has succeeded in forcing his tastes on the world at large (because to object to inappropriate dress would be judgmental)'- Patrick07690


----------



## shoefetish (Jan 15, 2006)

Cremation is big here so I'll probably end up in a jar - a tobacco jar.
Pipe and cigar smoker myself.

4 Chacom Volutes, a Dunhill briar, a Peterson flame grain, 3 Stanwells and 3 no name pipes bought off Ebay.

Pride of place Cuban cigars - Box of 18 year old R&J Churchill Tubos, some 15 year old Partagas Lusitanias, Hoyo Double Coronas, R&J Celestial Finos and 20 sticks of Cuban Davidoff No.1.

Custom made crocodile 3 finger cigar case.
Crocodile tobacco/pipe pouch with belt loops - ordered during a moment of madness.

Have a Dupont Line 2 lighter that I used once and put away. The "ping" thing attracts too much attention.

Gave up cigarettes when I started becoming breathless while playing soccer and rugby.

The judgemental non-smokers think they will live for ever. In the end death always wins.


----------



## johnapril (Feb 8, 2006)

Favorite smoking accessory? Pork links.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vettriano man_
> 
> As a collector of vintage gentleman's accessories, I couldn't resist purchasing these rare novelty pipe-smoker's elastic braces which must date from the 1950's and I'm sure that no one has ever seen anything like them before! Amazingly they are brand new and still in their box, but I'm not a pipe smoker and sadly they are just a tad too short for my tall body so I can't even enjoy wearing them!


Welcome back- a pleasure to see your posts again. Nice braces too.


Rarely, rarely, comest thou,
Spirit of Delight!
Wherefore hast thou left me now
Many a day and night?
Many a weary night and day
'Tis since thou art fled away.

Percy Bysshe Shelley: _Song_​


----------



## mokita (Feb 9, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Hugh Morrison_
> 
> Haha, just seen the pic of the coffin!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your eurdite comments. I am sure we would all benefit from your perspective with respect to the following:

source

Note that coronary artery disease accounts for one half of the excess deaths in the smoking group.

Although smoking is associated with many more cases of heart disease than of lung cancer, lung cancer is the disease with the highest relative risk for smokers. The relative death rate from lung cancer is over 10 times greater in smokers than in non-smokers. This is strong evidence that smoking causes lung cancer. Cigarette smoking is estimated to be directly responsible for 83% of all lung cancer deaths (which totalled 143,000 in the U.S. in 1991).

http://users.rcn.com/jkimball.ma.ultranet/BiologyPages/G/GradedResponse.gif


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by mokita_
> 
> Favoured Smoking Accessories:


Perhaps a favorite gun accessory for you as well? What are you trying to accomplish here? Anyone able to access this forum who does not know about smoking's health risks deserves to die of lung cancer. Your holier-than-thou hectoring is ridiculous -- go flame someone in the gun thread. And I'm a nonsmoker.

*************
RJman. Accept no imitations.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

What are the units on the horizontal axis of the top graph?

Does the vertical axis on the bottom graph refer to average cigarette consumption by smokers only or by the total population?


----------



## mokita (Feb 9, 2006)

Originally posted by RJman



> quote:What are you trying to accomplish here? Anyone able to access this forum who does not know about smoking's health risks deserves to die of lung cancer.


I was replying to Mr. Morrison and disagreeing with his comments. I agree that such people deserve to die from their ignorance.



> quote:Your holier-than-thou hectoring is ridiculous -- go flame someone in the gun thread. And I'm a nonsmoker.


Thank you sweetheart. I am not flaming anyone. Have a smoke and calm your obviously frayed nerves.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by mokita_
> Originally posted by RJman
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha, just put the gun down...


----------



## Hugh Morrison (May 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mokita_
> 
> Originally posted by RJman
> 
> ...


What comments of mine were disagreeing with?

I merely reminded you that you will eventually end up in a coffin whether you smoke or not.

I would be most interested to hear, however, if you have managed to achieve some kind of apotheosis...?

'The casual idea is the triumph of misguided egalitarianism. By playing to the desire to seem non-judgmental, the Slob has succeeded in forcing his tastes on the world at large (because to object to inappropriate dress would be judgmental)'- Patrick07690


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Hugh Morrison_
> 
> I hate to break it to all the non-smokers, but you're more than likely to end up in one of those yourself!


I think not -- the scientific evidence is pretty clear that non-smokers don't die.


----------



## mokita (Feb 9, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Hugh Morrison_
> 
> I merely reminded you that you will eventually end up in a coffin whether you smoke or not.


Fine. I plan to die with the rest of you. I don't oppose smoking either, but I understand that those who indulge in it are taking a huge statistical chance of health consequences.

I have bought and sold and presently hold stocks in cigarette companies and I strongly oppose the attacks that have been directed towards cigarette manufacturers. Meanwhile, I don't want to be sharing the air with smokers and hope that they will either not exhale or will confine their smoking to places where there are no people who object to breathing the smoke.


----------



## manicturncoat (Oct 4, 2004)

Silver Dupont lighter and Camel Lights.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

George Burns, 1896-1996...Lived to a paltry 100 years old on cigars and a good sense of humour. If he was a humourless non-smoker he would have died long ago (and in utter obscurity).


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> George Burns, 1896-1996...Lived to a paltry 100 years old on cigars and a good sense of humour. If he was a humourless non-smoker he would have died long ago (and in utter obscurity).


 Mr Burns is 114 years old, but he smokes harmless tobacco.

Aus_MD


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I used to love Export A's (Green Box) but am getting weak and only smoke the Export A lights (Blue Box). And when in London I grab a packet of B&H Golds and head over to Dukes, order a martini and fire up a cigarette with a gold DuPont. Nothing in the states comes close.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

My grandfather lived to be ninty, and was hardly sick a day in his life until he just keeled over. He liked the pipe. Bertrand Russell was rarely ever seen without his pipe lived til almost 100. I smoke a pipe ocassionally only, and do so when I need to relax and commune with my own thoughts, in my den (love the old fashioned image, but it's true). I don't inhale, and my lungs are clear according to my quack. The room has a great smell that no new age incense could match. I do it to relax, as I said, and with the jittery state of the world, I think I am less likely to die of a heart attack, or an ulcer or some other nervous disorder. Of the over 50s that I know, I am one of the few that does not take any high blood pressure meds. But do we really have to get into the politics and finger pointing of this. Let's agree to be Libertarians, and let people do what they like in the privacy of their own homes without pulling out this secular inquisition.

JAF


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Joe Frances_
> 
> My grandfather lived to be ninty, and was hardly sick a day in his life until he just keeled over. He liked the pipe. Bertrand Russell was rarely ever seen without his pipe lived til almost 100. I smoke a pipe ocassionally only, and do so when I need to relax and commune with my own thoughts, in my den (love the old fashioned image, but it's true). I don't inhale, and my lungs are clear according to my quack. The room has a great smell that no new age incense could match. I do it to relax, as I said, and with the jittery state of the world, I think I am less likely to die of a heart attack, or an ulcer or some other nervous disorder. Of the over 50s that I know, I am one of the few that does not take any high blood pressure meds. *But do we really have to get into the politics and finger pointing of this. Let's agree to be Libertarians, and let people do what they like in the privacy of their own homes without pulling out this secular inquisition.*
> 
> JAF


Actually Joe, I don't really see any fingerpointing.

Aus_MD


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

More bad news in today's Daily Telegraph (UK):


----------



## Hugh Morrison (May 24, 2005)

Yes...I had hoped common sense would prevail and a compromise would be worked out, but our government of hysterical overweight women and ignorant puritans has decided what's best for us. 

What really annoys me is not the ban on smoking in particular, but the inability of these socialist drabs to realise that a private club is the equivalent of a private home. 

Unfortunately this is the thin end of the wedge. The anti-smoking industry won't stop at this and will eventually push for a total ban on smoking in private as well, 'for the sake of the children' or some such nonsense. 

Fortunately my local pub has erected some kind of heated marquee thing in the beer garden for smokers to get round the ban, but I imagine our masters in parliament will find some way of banning that also...! 

Oh well, if the health police are to be believed I'll be dead from smoking by the time I'm 37 or something, so I won't need to worry about it!

'The casual idea is the triumph of misguided egalitarianism. By playing to the desire to seem non-judgmental, the Slob has succeeded in forcing his tastes on the world at large (because to object to inappropriate dress would be judgmental)'- Patrick07690


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Hugh Morrison_
> The anti-smoking industry won't stop at this and will eventually push for a total ban on smoking in private as well, 'for the sake of the children' or some such nonsense.


I wonder if smoking in the home (and around children) hasn't _increased_ since the ban on smoking in certain States and countries.

If France falls to non-smoking hysteria, all of civilization falls with it. That'll be the end of it.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

By the by, can anyone recommend a place (online would be nice) to find very well-made pipe stands, for two or three pipes? I'd like something well-crafted and I don't mind paying for quality.


----------



## manicturncoat (Oct 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fear France is next. Spain fell as well on 1/1/2006. What is interesting is that when they banned smoking in Italy about two years ago I was heartened by the hope that the law would be ignored, as many others are in Italy, but instead it seems to be the only law universally respected.


----------



## Hugh Morrison (May 24, 2005)

I visited Rome two years ago when the law had just been passed, and it did seem to be being universally flouted. I had to laugh in Giardia airport when I saw a big 'no smoking' sign, under which was stood a police officer smoking a big cigar!

I suspect the eventual ban on smoking in private homes will be brought about because of a rise in the number of people forced to smoke in the home, aided by some 'shock new study' showing that asthma levels or bedwetting or something increases by 0.001% in children who live with smokers. 

After that there'll be calls for a total ban on outdoor smoking as well, which will be tough because of the loss of tax revenue and the inevitable rise in smuggling, but I'm sure our leaders will find a way!

Back to the OP, I like Knoxville Cigar company for accessories - google them for website.

'The casual idea is the triumph of misguided egalitarianism. By playing to the desire to seem non-judgmental, the Slob has succeeded in forcing his tastes on the world at large (because to object to inappropriate dress would be judgmental)'- Patrick07690


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

I'd have to say my favorite smoking accessory of all time was the three foot glass Graffix with removable stem for the carb that I had in college. Oh...Wait...that's not what I meant to say! 






What I meant to say was my Dunhill lighter...yeah that's the ticket.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------

